# What is the meaning of dog pedigree?



## Savy (Feb 22, 2008)

Hi, 
I am new to this forum & I want adopt a new dog, but after reading more & more I find that pedigree is the important factor at the time of adoption of any pet. Anybody here that can explain me the pedigree actuallly mean?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

In simplest terms, the pedigree is the family tree - the record of ancestry.

It is important if you are planning on showing or breeding the dog. In some cases, it can give you some information about the likelihood of particular health or temperament problems.

That being said, my last four dogs have been of undetermined pedigree. We have no idea who their mommas or papas were or even, with any certainty, what breeds they were. 

It matters not one bit to me. What matters to me is the connection I make the first time I meet the dog. So I cruise shelters with few preconceived notions of what I'm looking for and no thoughts at all regarding pedigree.

It's funny to me that many people care a lot more about pedigree when choosing a dog than they do when choosing a mate. 

I'm sure my wife would appreciate that analogy.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I agree. Even when choosing " just a pet" I would like to know that the dog was bred to standard, health cleared ( prevents later heart ache for the most part), and of course, I like to show so a " good pedigree" is important to me. However- this does not mean we love Femka ( our rescue) any less..


----------



## Inga (Jun 16, 2007)

I too have owned almost strictly rescued dogs. Some with papers some without. I now have a very well bred dog with papers. Makes absolutely NO difference when it comes to loving the dog and keeping him/her as a house pet.


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

I agree Inga. We love femka just as dearly as we do Zubin.


----------



## Poly (Sep 19, 2007)

Let me correct something here, if I may. Just so you don't get the wrong impression about pedigrees.

Most simply, a pedigree is the "breeding line" for a particular dog. 

In the US, the AKC registers most - but not all - of the breeding lines for most - but not all - breeds. That registry is what many people mean when they use the term "pedigree". However, the AKC itself emphasizes that a pedigree is not an indication of any sort of quality. In fact, a pedigree may be for purposes other than conformation to the breed standard - what you often see at dog shows. 

Many breeders - even those who are breeding for show - emphasize lines that avoid various genetic problems that a specific breed may have and that may be passed on even in mixed breeding. That emphasis will show up in the pedigree. 

For another example, we have pedigrees for working breeds that emphasize their working ability. They are often specifically referred to as "lines" but they are exactly the same thing. In fact, many lines are recognized by the AKC the same as pedigrees for purposes of registration, although these dogs are probably never to enter any breed shows. 

We have _different_ pedigrees for many sporting breeds - so much so that we have what amounts to "field lines", "show lines" and "multi-purpose lines" for some of these breeds. Many if not most of these "lines" are also recognized by the AKC as pedigrees. 

We have pedigrees for racing greyhounds. Almost none of those pedigrees are recognized by the AKC - they have a separate registry - but they are more significant for some purposes than what the AKC does recognize. 

Finally, many dogs with completely valid AKC pedigrees are sold these days with what is called "AKC Limited Registration". They are not "show dogs" - in fact, they are barred from competing in breed shows - but they are perfectly fine otherwise. Many have gone on to compete and win at the highest levels in field trials, agility trials, obedience trials, etc.

Bottom line is we have to know what breed you are interested in and, more importantly, what activites you intend to get into with your dog.


----------

